# How do you feel about this forum?



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

I thought that I would share a personal perspective that is growing stronger as time goes by.

I believe that almost all posters to this forum have something to contribute. I say "almost" as I have not read what all posters have contributed since the inception of this forum and I dare say that if I did I would find some posters that were right out of left field or perhaps from "outer space" in their thought process, with basically nothing to contribute except garbage.

Posters could probably be categorized into many slots but for the purpose of this post, I put them into three categories.

The first category would include those that post but have never visited Mexico but are somewhat or sincerely interested in learning more about it to determine if they would consider a visit or perhaps retirement in Mexico. They simply ask questions and build on their knowledge of Mexico. They might, from time to time, post a meaningful comment but they could also make a comment that is erroneous due to lack of knowledge or understanding of the situation. Sometimes they can be very emphatic although it is clear they are way out in left field.

The second category includes those that have progressed past the first stage and are well into their plans to move to Mexico. They have accumulated the answers to many of their questions and are starting to understand the difference in culture and daily living in Mexico. They probably have visited Mexico for a couple of weeks or months. Perhaps they have done this for several years as snowbirds. They are in a position to contribute to the forum and help those in the first stage. From time to time, due to their expertise in some avenue of life, they can benefit even those that have been in Mexico for quite some time. They can even teach an "old dog some new tricks." At the same time they may make mistakes in their contributions to the forum due again to a lack of knowledge in the finer points of living in Mexico and how things are done there. In this connection they need correction and tutoring so that they can progress onto a fuller understanding of Mexican life.

Of course the third category includes those that have already made the move to Mexico. These can range from recent arrivals to those that have been in Mexico for 10 or 20 years. It could also include those that are still in their homeland but have spent considerable time in Mexico over a period of years. The knowledge of everyday life and the hoops that someone has to jump through to legally meet all the requirements of an expat living in a foreign country is extensive and invaluable. Many of them use their knowledge freely to contribute to this forum and expand the knowledge of both those in category one and two. That in itself is sufficient but if they choose they can accept the responsibility to tutor those in category two so that they might migrate to the third category. As they get older, it would be a fine thing if they would pass on their knowledge to the newer generation although when I say "newer" I do not reflect their age but rather the experience they have of Mexico.

Many thanks to those in the third group who selflessly gave of their time and knowledge to impart both knowledge, understanding and wisdom to those in the other categories. May they continue to do so without an extreme critique but rather with a nurturing spirit.

And may those in the first and second categories always appreciate and respect those that have lived in Mexico for many years and understand that as far as Mexican living goes they have information to impart that is priceless and should be respected. Those in categories one and two are the students. Category three should be the teachers although they can still learn things from those in categories one and two as they have different and valuable experiences in various facets of life.

Whether you agree or not with what I have postulated I am sure that you appreciate this forum very much or you wouldn’t be here and reading this post. Thanks to all as I continue to learn. It makes the whole process easier.

You might want to express how this forum has benefited you?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

All message boards are the same as far as the knowledge/personality split. I will say I haven't had the urge to correct people here ... but that takes energy so I don't do it much anywhere.

Take what's good and leave the rest


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I'm somewhere in between group 1 & group 2. We are well into our plans and are within 3 months of our move, but I still have loads of things to learn, questions to ask and mistakes to make. 

I love this forum! I peruse it daily, it makes me feel closer to Mexico, and although some of what I read is just tidbits I may never use, often the discussion is about things I haven't even come to think about. I find this forum very useful and somehow comforting- maybe in my nervousness about becoming fluent as quickly as possible; there are a couple of kids and one adult in my town who speak English, (of and of course my husband), but I am focused and determined to improve my passable espanol as quickly as possible.

I am also comforted by all the stories I read here that support my impressions and experience of the Mexican people and culture- a beautiful loving and fun people. De todos modos, I am very happy to be a part of this forum and appreciate what I receive from visiting the site daily!


----------



## AdinaFromBC (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm just making the big move to Mexico and the information I'm finding here has been extremely helpful. I'm sure I'll be popping on here daily for the next few weeks soaking up as much info as I can.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

This is a fantastic place with volumes of invaluable information and helpful posters. The specific details about how to do things legally, where to find such and such product, the best route from point A to point B, pitfalls to watch for, etc. are incredibly helpful. 

The one thing that can at times be difficult to get past is the occasional snippy response to a question whose answer seems obvious to an experienced expat but is not to a newbie. Or the infamous impatient response "Try doing a search first; this has been discussed ad nauseum on this message board." Sometimes search results don't turn up the exact information one is looking for, or they are so voluminous that the information is very difficult to sift through to find what one needs. This is not just here (and doesn't happen all that often here), but is seen any informational message board. I've always thought it kinder not to reply than to disparage the question poster.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Detail: Haven't you yet learned never to ask me an open ended question unless you have a good 1/2 hour to read the response? No seriously.

Your grouping are spot on and I fall in later stages of Group 2 - in my mind I already live there, it is just my body that resides in Baltimore and has to stay here until after our son gets married and my wife retires.

The "vets" here, and you know who you are (group Three-ers) are indeed good teachers and I have come to value their advice. As a Group 2er, I am not in a position to question there knowledge on a day-to-day existence, but contribute that naivete that a proselyte brings to a new convent (did I mix my metaphors?)

This Forum, and all it's characters have become my friend, I read and post daily, it and them connect me to something that has become very important in my life, beginning a new adventure and turning a page. On those days where there is no *BOLD* titles on the home page, it is very dark indeed, I wait to hear.

I feel comfortable here, even though I may not agree with everything that is posted, but then I don't agree with everything my kids say either. I like the civility and respect shown and given to each other...a rare thing these days.

So, how do I feel about this Forum? Only the greatest affection and care - care that is remains as it is, that it continues to educate and elucidate and provide for some of us a way to express our hopes and dreams for a future.

I thank you all - and cannot wait to meet IRL, some of you in two weeks in Lakeside!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

The replies so far are excellent and are exactly what I was hoping for. Well said!

I have enjoyed this forum for several years prior to joining. (Yes, I was a lurker!!) I didn't join previously because I was too much of a newbie but after visiting Mexico and Lakeside a number of times and staying for a number of months I felt it would be appropriate to join. I continue to learn daily.

I thought this would be an opportunity for individuals to express their appreciation for this forum as to how it has helped or affected them.

Time to let those in Category three know what we really think of them and their comments!!!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hmmm. I really think that, so far, the most important thing I've gotten from this board is the willingness of the group 3 folks to discuss issues that are not subject to yes/no answers.

I've tried other boards where one person can, simply by being obnoxious, drive away many others. Or boards that are so inactive as to be unhelpful. When you look for information and see that the most recent post was 2 weeks ago, that's not a good sign.

Internet boards like this, with a particular purpose, need watering and care. They also need a critical mass of posters to keep them lively.

I feel comfortable that when DH and I are getting ready to visit next fall or next winter, that any questions I have at the time will be answered, either by searching, or by asking.

I'm just grateful y'all are here!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I feel comfortable that when DH and I are getting ready to visit next fall or next winter, that any questions I have at the time will be answered, either by searching, or by asking.


A quick question: What does DH mean?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> A quick question: What does DH mean?


Dear (or dearest) Husband.

I forget that the acronyms I take for granted aren't universal. So sorry!

DD = Dear Daughter

DS = Dear Son

MIL and FIL are mother and father in law

SIL is sister in law, BIL, etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Dear (or dearest) Husband.
> 
> I forget that the acronyms I take for granted aren't universal. So sorry!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had figured out the in-law acronyms, but the others left me for a loop.


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have not been a member that long, but I have gotten alot of great and useful information and made some friends I hope to meet in person one of these days. This forum has made our adventure to Mexico much more enjoyable, going in with both eyes open and not blind.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

As a relatively newbie group 3er, I can say that without this board my initiation into Mexico would have been stressful. With the help of so many here my transition has been an adventure. I left my American family back in the US and although I have no desire to ever live in the US again, it is comforting to have a new (mostly) American family here on the board who understand with humor and support wholely my joy at living in Mexico. (I dearly love my US family, but other than my two grown children (who think Mom is pretty cool), my family does not understand or approve of my decision to live in Mexico). Ah, who knows, maybe someday they'll change their thinking?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Detail: Haven't you yet learned never to ask me an open ended question unless you have a good 1/2 hour to read the response? No seriously.
> 
> Your grouping are spot on and I fall in later stages of Group 2 - in my mind I already live there, it is just my body that resides in Baltimore and has to stay here until after our son gets married and my wife retires.
> 
> ...


 FHBoy, please watch your langauge. If you continue to use words like "proselyte" and "convert" RVGringo will not speak to you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

How true! I do have fun with them when 'they' ring the bell on their 'missions'. They don't come back.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

rvgringo said:


> how true! I do have fun with them when 'they' ring the bell on their 'missions'. They don't come back.


 Curmudgeon!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

There are other possible categories within the three basic levels.

Some people are very aware that their experiences are determined by where they live and their circumstances.

A few project their own circumstances and choices to all. I am well aware I can only write about certain places within my own experiences. I am also aware that few would want to live in a Third World village and try to phrase my postings based on that knowledge.

As an example, some years ago on a board was a discussion of a traditional practice of many Mexican men. In Mexico City, they say casita. In Guadalajara they say casa chica, and folks in Guad. had no idea there were regional differences in usage, which made for some unpleasant times. Just as there are sharp regional differences in the US, so there are in Mexico. That is why I think it is important that people not be shouted down or insulted for different opinions.

My main concern on this board is the fact I do not wish to mix politics with Mexico living. And, sometimes there are people whose opinions are as strong as mine, but they are less willing to avoid the political. or, perhaps they are not aware their opinions are political in nature, I do not know. So, I have to tread very carefully to avoid conflict.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

PieGrande said:


> There are other possible categories within the three basic levels.
> 
> Some people are very aware that their experiences are determined by where they live and their circumstances.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you could break down the three levels. As originally stated:

"Posters could probably be categorized into many slots but for the purpose of this post, I put them into three categories."

I tried to categorize them as to experience and knowledge as to how they both benefit and contribute to this forum from the viewpoint of a person wanting to become an expat in Mexico or looking for information as to how to assimilate into Mexican life in a "general" way.

Therefore, the purpose of this thread is not to put people into different categories of life's experience in every possible area of Mexcio.

So, not neccesarily looking for people's life experiences. Simply attempting to extract people's viewpoints of this forum and how they as individuals have
benefited from it. Simple as that.
:focus:


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I guess I fall into category 3, having been in Mexico for five years and an expat for more than 30. I enjoy reading about other people's locations and lifestyles, some of which are very different from my own. Also, I've been used to a younger international group of working expats, rather than so many from the US who are retirement age like myself but moving to another country for the first time. That has been disorienting, but reading the forum has helped me to better understand where people are "coming from", so to speak. I suspect the initial transition was a lot easier for me at age 29 than it has been for many of you!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> How true! I do have fun with them when 'they' ring the bell on their 'missions'. They don't come back.


When our daughter lived in the south of Italy, we were walking near the University in Bari, our last full day with her. There were a group of young American Mormons there, with a table set up.

One of them approached us, smiling, having heard us speaking English. (Bari is not a big tourist destination for Americans). He, of course, had a job to do: try to preach to us.

We, on the other hand, had no such corresponding job. So I started to talk to him about being so far from home, and missing his mom/his mom missing him, etc. 

We never did get on the subject of Latter Day Saints, and had a nice conversation, instead.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Detailman,

This forum proved invaluable to me when my husband and I were planning our move to Mexico. Thanks to this forum I got my paperwork together before the move, found a mail forwarding service and took care of many details that made the move easier. Now that I am living in Mexico I still enjoy the advice of the longtermers. Thank you everybody for all the fine posts.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I love reading the diverse range of opinions and questions here, the odd hissy fit spats and the camaraderie. I am very grateful for the ongoing patient support and information shared by the wise elders of the board and for the enthusiasm of the newbies. I too lurked here for a long time until my plans to relocate were firm and I was in moving to Mexico mode.

After 14 months of living here full time I still refer to the board for info, to keep in touch, feel connected and to learn. Mexico is a vibrant, massively huge, multi faceted country and every day I learn how much I do not know about her and her people, customs and ways. I love getting the flavour of other parts of Mexico from those who live in other areas. I frequent other boards but they are more localized to my area and I yearn for info on what lies beyond my safe expat haven. I am planning on branching out and living in other areas of Mexico one day and the posters here are helping me with that planning as well.

There are tense moments and harsh words but all in all this is a cool helpful and fun place full of people with great hearts. Much like my adopted country itself. <3


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

SUMMARY


For all those of you in the group three category, and there are a number of you,　please know how appreciative people feel about the advice and guidance you have unselfishly given over the years. As you will note, you have eased the transition of moving to Mexico greatly for many. You have helped them avoid the labyrinth of visa and other legal issues. You have given them confidence that their decision to at least explore the Mexican option was worthwhile. You have additionally provided a lifeline for those that have made the move and are endeavouring to assimilate into a different lifestyle along with the many customs that go along with it.


You can also feel, in many posts, the underlying affection that they feel for many of you, viewing you as their newfound friends that are there for them with whatever helpful advice they need at a moment’s notice (truly sometimes only a moment in time - a matter of minutes or a few hours at most until you have posted what they need). With others, the friendship has gone deeper, with personal messages and meetings in person when they arrive at their destination.

I know that you recognize that those that posted are only a reflection of the feelings and thoughts of many more that did not post to this thread. On behalf of all those in category one and two, I express our profound thanks for your help and nurturing over the years. Please keep it up as long as you can because it is a service beyond a single person’s comprehension and valued beyond what any one person could conjure up in their mind. 

:clap2: THANK YOU!! :clap2:

If any of you in category three want to say a few words in return to those in categories one and two feel free to do so. Don’t be shy! Otherwise I think this thread has now served its purpose.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

All forums are a mixed bag. They can be useful but also dangerous. You need to take the info as a warning as to what your really need to check out, esp in a country like Mexico with all its bureaucratic paperwork


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a very useful forum. Loaded with good information. I have lived here for years, but always learn something new fron reading the ex pat forums.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We also need to recognize that experiences can vary widely based on where we locate in Mexico. I have visited Acapulco, Cancun, Lakeside and Mexico as a tourist and as a business person in addition to visiting and settling in PV. While many experiences are common, living in Jalisco is different than other states, and even those who live in Lakeside experience a much different life than those in PV. Also owning is different than renting. And living in a Mexican neighborhood is different than a ****** community.

(My Mexican experience began in 1970 with my first visit. My real experience began when we purchased in 2007.)

So you have to take the advice for what it is worth. No one can be an expert on "Mexico". Beware anyone who claims to be an expert.

There is also the law and what is commonly practiced.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Sometimes the "group 3 " people surprise me when they think paying $350-500 a month for rent is average for Mexico , or they live in an " average area ". They don't realize how fortunate they are to be able to afford these rents that are three times what the average Mexican pays . 

Of course it's cheap for us , because we are accustomed to much higher rents .


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

This forum has provided me with very much needed information that I could not get anyplace else. I have made a few acquaintances and a few friends. Most important I have been given recommendations on renting to include names and phone numbers of people to help me. I have been called by a few people and they have helped me to make my plans to fly down. 

Above all I have been given the confidence that Mexico "Is Not" the crime riddled drug infested murder capital of the world that is portrayed on the American TV news and by the American people. I have been given the confidence to move down to Mexico to start another chapter in my life.

I really feel none of this would have happened if not for a few people on this forum. 
:clap2: "RVGRINGO" :clap2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Retired-Veteran said:


> This forum has provided me with very much needed information that I could not get anyplace else. I have made a few acquaintances and a few friends. Most important I have been given recommendations on renting to include names and phone numbers of people to help me. I have been called by a few people and they have helped me to make my plans to fly down.
> 
> Above all I have been given the confidence that Mexico "Is Not" the crime riddled drug infested murder capital of the world that is portrayed on the American TV news and by the American people. I have been given the confidence to move down to Mexico to start another chapter in my life.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! I am coming to Mexico with more experientiall knowledge than even She Who Must Be Obeyed because of this Forum. I can land there are know more than someone who has only depended on books, media, real estate agents, etc etc. And this is what a good exchange like this provides.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jasavak said:


> Sometimes the "group 3 " people surprise me when they think paying $350-500 a month for rent is average for Mexico , or they live in an " average area ". They don't realize how fortunate they are to be able to afford these rents that are three times what the average Mexican pays .
> 
> Of course it's cheap for us , because we are accustomed to much higher rents .


It depends on where you live. In my middle-class neighborhood in Mexico City, the rent I pay is at the low end of the scale for this area, so I doubt if my neighbors think I am rolling in dough  .


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

In my small village way out in the mountains, a small pension (no cooking facilities) runs around $100 USD a month. I am not saying this is normal for small villages, because I simply don't know. There is a government hospital here, with all sorts of nurses and doctors coming in for mandatory service, and virtually no available land for building. If I were not truly retired, I could build a lot of small rental units and have a good income.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Detail, this forum is essential for anyone who is seriously considering the move to Mexico -- it is replete with invaluable information, not to mention diverse perspectives from a lively set of personalities. I'm in group 2...I have been dreaming and longing to move and am finally only 14 months from retirement! I just need to decide on the best place for me, and am so looking forward to traveling around in the first six months to discover where that might be. I've gotten fired up by many posters here who love their chosen homes, and want to try them ALL. No other site on the internet compares with what I've found here.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Detail, this forum is essential for anyone who is seriously considering the move to Mexico -- it is replete with invaluable information, not to mention diverse perspectives from a lively set of personalities. I'm in group 2...I have been dreaming and longing to move and am finally only 14 months from retirement! I just need to decide on the best place for me, and am so looking forward to traveling around in the first six months to discover where that might be. I've gotten fired up by many posters here who love their chosen homes, and want to try them ALL. No other site on the internet compares with what I've found here.


I thank you for your post and totally agree with everything you have said. You will love retirement. For some retirement does not bring all that they expect but for those like yourself who add an "adventure" to their retirement it will never be boring. It can add up to something more worthwhile and rewarding than they ever imagined. Go with the flow and enjoy your retirement!

Yes, this forum is invaluable!!


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Detailman said:


> I thank you for your post and totally agree with everything you have said. You will love retirement. For some retirement does not bring all that they expect but for those like yourself who add an "adventure" to their retirement it will never be boring. It can add up to something more worthwhile and rewarding than they ever imagined. Go with the flow and enjoy your retirement!
> 
> Yes, this forum is invaluable!!


Well, when I said the other day that I can't wait to move, I meant it. And reading this forum every day has been a motivator. I turn 65 on May 27, a year short of "full" retirement age. The difference in SS income if I wait another year is about $75-80/month. Since I would receive $1,400+/month at age 65, that seems like plenty to live on.

I am the development director at a small non-profit theatre commpany here in the Bay Area, responsible for raising 65% of all revenues (about $500K per year), and man am I of tired of it -- 30 years in this profession, including three major recessions which make fundraising brutal.

So I told my boss today that I likely will retire this summer. After looking sick, he asked if I might be interested in contract grant-writing from whatever remote location I settle into, say 10 hours per week. Lol...that would add at least $12K/year to my income.

It's pretty obvious that, instead of 14 more months, it will only be four or five months, and then....yippee!

Now if I can just avoid dropping dead or being hit by a car...

Thanks to all here for making impossible for me to take any more of life outside of Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Well, when I said the other day that I can't wait to move, I meant it. And reading this forum every day has been a motivator. I turn 65 on May 27, a year short of "full" retirement age. The difference in SS income if I wait another year is about $75-80/month. Since I would receive $1,400+/month at age 65, that seems like plenty to live on.
> 
> I am the development director at a small non-profit theatre commpany here in the Bay Area, responsible for raising 65% of all revenues (about $500K per year), and man am I of tired of it -- 30 years in this profession, including three major recessions which make fundraising brutal.
> 
> ...


It sounds like the fates are conspiring to make your move to Mexico inevitable. Having extra income from online grant-writing will make things even easier for you. Now I have a question for you: How much time have you spent in Mexico up to now? I hope it has been enough to give you realistic picture of what living here entails, both the good and the bad stuff.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It sounds like the fates are conspiring to make your move to Mexico inevitable. Having extra income from online grant-writing will make things even easier for you. Now I have a question for you: How much time have you spent in Mexico up to now? I hope it has been enough to give you realistic picture of what living here entails, both the good and the bad stuff.


The only extended time in Mexico was three months in 1971, when I saw a great deal of the south and center of the country. I've also visited more than 40 times (mostly in Baja while I lived in San Diego).

Three things I don't like abot Mexico: the drug violence, which didn't exist in 1971; the noisiness of any aggregation of Mexicans with a radio or other sound producer; and the habit of dumping trash just about anywhere. I hope these aren't stereotypes, so please feel free to correct me.

I think I will get used to the, shall we say, "laid-back" attitude towards appointments, promptness and other time issues. I know that Mexicans will say "yes" when they mean something else. I'm not interested in Mexican politics at all -- it's none of my business.

My Spanish is book-learned with only occasional use, but I intend to make it functional, if not fluent.

All in all, I think I have a realistic view of Mexico -- but time will tell.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> The only extended time in Mexico was three months in 1971, when I saw a great deal of the south and center of the country. I've also visited more than 40 times (mostly in Baja while I lived in San Diego).
> 
> . . .
> 
> All in all, I think I have a realistic view of Mexico -- but time will tell.


1971 is a long time ago. Certainly Mexico City has changed a great deal in that time, mostly for the better. I've never been to Baja, but I have the feeling that it's not typical of the rest of the country. If that's where you're planning to move, then obviously 40 visits have given you a good idea of what it's like., barring fun things like opening a bank account, finding a place to live, setting up accounts with the electricity, water and phone companies, and, most of all, applying for a resident visa! 

Please keep in mind that my comments are meant to help, not discourage your move to Mexico!


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> 1971 is a long time ago. Certainly Mexico City has changed a great deal in that time, mostly for the better. I've never been to Baja, but I have the feeling that it's not typical of the rest of the country. If that's where you're planning to move, then obviously 40 visits have given you a good idea of what it's like., barring fun things like opening a bank account, finding a place to live, setting up accounts with the electricity, water and phone companies, and, most of all, applying for a resident visa!
> 
> Please keep in mind that my comments are meant to help, not discourage your move to Mexico!


No, not Baja -- not at all representative, and too many gringos where the weather is bearable, too hot in the south. Baja is rather boring, by and large. Perhaps Patzcuaro, despite the peculiar craziness of the local cartel. Or perhaps Guanajuato. I plan to explore many different locations and am not set on one as of now. The idea of the plateau in the summer, the coast in the winter has a certain appeal. 

I will rent, but probably live in hotels at the beginning.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> No, not Baja -- not at all representative, and too many gringos where the weather is bearable, too hot in the south. Baja is rather boring, by and large. Perhaps Patzcuaro, despite the peculiar craziness of the local cartel. Or perhaps Guanajuato. I plan to explore many different locations and am not set on one as of now. The idea of the plateau in the summer, the coast in the winter has a certain appeal.
> 
> I will rent, but probably live in hotels at the beginning.


Sounds like a sensible plan though if you plan to have homes in two places, you're really going to need that online job you mentioned earlier.


----------



## lasmsp2mx (Jun 18, 2010)

ptrichmondmike said:


> No, not Baja -- not at all representative, and too many gringos where the weather is bearable, too hot in the south. Baja is rather boring, by and large. Perhaps Patzcuaro, despite the peculiar craziness of the local cartel. Or perhaps Guanajuato. I plan to explore many different locations and am not set on one as of now. The idea of the plateau in the summer, the coast in the winter has a certain appeal.
> 
> I will rent, but probably live in hotels at the beginning.


A friend and I are coming to Lakeside in 4wks and staying in a hotel for 10days. We are very excited to get there and meet people I have followed on this blog. I agree with someone who said this blog was invaluable. As far as all of lifes mundane things we have to do like setting up utilities, etc. that is just part of life, just wanted to comment about places to look at as possible places to stay long term, I have been considering Patzcuaro and Guanajuato and am very anxious to visit them. I love being able to smell pine trees. Good luck to you ptrichmondmike maybe we will run into each other. We will be coming back to Lakeside in the fall to rent for a few months and tvl around. Cannot wait.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

THANKS SO MUCH to the mods or the forum administrator for toning down that ad. So much better now. Thanks again.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

lasmsp2mx said:


> A friend and I are coming to Lakeside in 4wks and staying in a hotel for 10days. We are very excited to get there and meet people I have followed on this blog. I agree with someone who said this blog was invaluable. As far as all of lifes mundane things we have to do like setting up utilities, etc. that is just part of life, just wanted to comment about places to look at as possible places to stay long term, I have been considering Patzcuaro and Guanajuato and am very anxious to visit them. I love being able to smell pine trees. Good luck to you ptrichmondmike maybe we will run into each other. We will be coming back to Lakeside in the fall to rent for a few months and tvl around. Cannot wait.


Four weeks? Well, color me jealous, and have a wonderful time!:clap2:


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

As someone living near the border, Tijuana/Rosarito, I don't use this forum much as it is geared more towards MexCity/Guad/PV, etc. and geared more toward the age 60+ crowd with $$$.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maryellen1952 said:


> As someone living near the border, Tijuana/Rosarito, I don't use this forum much as it is geared more towards MexCity/Guad/PV, etc. and geared more toward the age 60+ crowd with $$$.


Age 60+ crowd, probably true; with $$$, not in every case  .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Age 60+ crowd, probably true; with $$$, not in every case  .


+1.

And if the 1952 in your screen name means what I think it does, you'll be joining us VERY soon.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Not "geared to", but mostly "populated by."


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Then, there's the '70+ group without $ and without interest in the border areas.
You'll be there one day, around 2025. By then, a loaf of bread will cost about $15 USD and gasoline could be over $10 USD/gallon, so plan ahead.
We're so old that we remember $0.27/gallon gasoline and $0.10-$0.15 bread. That, and rationing!
Things change, don't they?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Then, there's the '70+ group without $ and without interest in the border areas.
> You'll be there one day, around 2025. By then, a loaf of bread will cost about $15 USD and gasoline could be over $10 USD/gallon, so plan ahead.
> We're so old that we remember $0.27/gallon gasoline and $0.10-$0.15 bread. That, and rationing!
> Things change, don't they?


Oh, the memories. I am behind you in age but I remember it at just over $0.30 gallon and with that price I remember at one station on Kingsway (in Vancouver) receiving Roger's stainless steel cutlery with every fill up. Over a period of time we received a full 8 piece setting of stainless steel that we used for the next 20 years. And that was with full service.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I had forgotten about the 'premiums' and things like Green Stamps. I can't remember all the other stuff that I've forgotten; can you?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

How about the Esso "Tiger Tail" that was attached to the gas cap so you could have "a tiger in your tank."


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.......... a bit of thread drift and nostalgia gone on here lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I had forgotten about the 'premiums' and things like Green Stamps. I can't remember all the other stuff that I've forgotten; can you?


No I can't. It's only when someone else says something, like you did, that the memories are triggered.

That's especially true when socializing and people start to tell stories and it reminds you of a story and so on it goes. It can make for an interesting and fun exchange through an evening and everyone gets to know things about you that they NEVER knew before.

I know you have moved many times in your life. Some people seldom move. My wife and I have moved 16 times throughout our marriage - for different reasons. How about living in a 15 foot travel trailer without running water, bathroom, etc. in the middle of a bull pasture (the bull was one of the largest in the area). When we came home we had to make a run (about 500 feet) for the trailer all the time dodging like a football player the bull and cow paddies in the field, praying that we wouldn’t step in one and go for a slide. In the morning we would wake up with the trailer rocking as the cows leaned into the corners of the trailer scratching themselves.

Oh, the memories. I bet you have stories that could top all.  :focus:


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Then, there's the '70+ group without $ and without interest in the border areas.
> You'll be there one day, around 2025. By then, a loaf of bread will cost about $15 USD and gasoline could be over $10 USD/gallon, so plan ahead.
> We're so old that we remember $0.27/gallon gasoline and $0.10-$0.15 bread. That, and rationing!
> Things change, don't they?


I'm not quite as "mature" as you, RV, but I do remember penny candy, 3-cent stamps, 5-cent comic books and 10 cents for a double bill at a cinema in Alabama.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ah, yes! Those cow patties! As kids, it was fun to stomp on a crusty one, making it squirt its still liquid interior on to the guy walking next to you. That fun ended when I stomped on one which was atop a piece of wood with a big nail in it; a nail that went through my foot, high top sneaker and all! Got another tetanus shot that day. Oh, the fun we had as kids!

(We're still 'drifting' and the 'conquistadora de españa' is keeping her eye on us. They still have a 'thing' for Mexico, don't they?)


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Ah, yes! Those cow patties! As kids, it was fun to stomp on a crusty one, making it squirt its still liquid interior on to the guy walking next to you. That fun ended when I stomped on one which was atop a piece of wood with a big nail in it; a nail that went through my foot, high top sneaker and all! Got another tetanus shot that day. Oh, the fun we had as kids!
> 
> (We're still 'drifting' and the 'conquistadora de españa' is keeping her eye on us. They still have a 'thing' for Mexico, don't they?)


Hey, I was around when dirt was invented. How about $.12 gas and $.27 for two hamburgers and a birch beer at White Castle? Nickle trolley ride and 3 pencils for a penny?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Ah, yes! Those cow patties! As kids, it was fun to stomp on a crusty one, making it squirt its still liquid interior on to the guy walking next to you. That fun ended when I stomped on one which was atop a piece of wood with a big nail in it; a nail that went through my foot, high top sneaker and all! Got another tetanus shot that day. Oh, the fun we had as kids!
> 
> (We're still 'drifting' and the 'conquistadora de españa' is keeping her eye on us. They still have a 'thing' for Mexico, don't they?)


OK, back on the thread I started. The topic is: What do you think of this forum?

First and foremost, it provides invaluable information on all sorts of subjects (language, housing, locales, customs, safety, travel, building hints, visas, legal, banking, etc.) that assist newer and even established expats to assimilate into Mexican life. That is important.

But it also provides a secondary benefit. That benefit is getting to establish relationships and friendships with people that can be helpful in real life situations and provide an "island" in the new "sea" of Mexico in which one ends up sailing. That is also very important!

Take as an example FHBoy who had many questions answered on this board and upon his recent visit to Ajijic he was able to meet with several forum members that graciously provided further information and a friendly smile and greeting. How was he able to meet with people he had never met before. By establishing rapport with them on this forum by exchanging not only "statistical" information but also some personal information on which all relationships are built.

Summary: When we do what we just did that is not drift! At least not on this stated topic. It is an integral part of this forum and without it this forum would simple be a place to gather facts and procedures. In my humble opinion the stories provided over the years are extremely important in making this forum different from many other forums that are out there.

It is part of what I hoped for in starting this thread. Personal experiences and expressions from the heart. Gracias to all.  :clap2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Study Hard, My Friend*



ptrichmondmike said:


> The only extended time in Mexico was three months in 1971...My Spanish is book-learned with only occasional use, but I intend to make it functional, if not fluent.
> 
> All in all, I think I have a realistic view of Mexico -- but time will tell.


My only suggestion is that you take this year and maybe part of the time after you begin to telecommute to explore Mexico. Like too many others your posts reveal a cursory knowledge of the country. This is not meant as an insult or to put you down please do not take it that way. 

I have spent about two years before coming to my decision, and like you fell in love with Mexico when I visited and read about. Please do not think that it is all rosy and great, everything will be fine, your internet hookups will be complete and that everything you will need will be at the big box store. It is not-what we see on vacations is the icing on the cake, what you find when you look into it for living is the flour, sugar, milk, eggs and flavorings - the ingredients

I can appreciate being apolitical in Mexico, I will be too, unless I learn the language better and the old "Ghost of the 60's" makes it's appearance, but to truly become part of where you want to live, you do need to learn a lot and adjust to the culture, it will not adjust to you - unless you lock yourself up in a gated ****** community, in which case, any low cost city in the US would serve the purpose of retirement.

Mexico is a great place, but take your time, study on the web and most of all travel there - and spend time there - not a vacation - but take a short term lease of a house - and see what daily living is like. Also there are many different places, Mexico is not as homogenized as the USA. Small example: if you go to Puerto Vallarta and wish to purchase something, like at a supermarket or even an OXXO or Pemex, odds are they will take your USD. We just spent a week in Ajijic, that is not the case, even though there are many ex-pats there. In Lakeside, except for a few touristy shops, the MXN peso is the currency.

I hope to be able to welcome you there once we arrive next year.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

pappabee said:


> Hey, I was around when dirt was invented. How about $.12 gas and $.27 for two hamburgers and a birch beer at White Castle? Nickle trolley ride and 3 pencils for a penny?


Did Noah ever invite you to see the inside of his ark?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey D'man: I thought you wanted this thread to get back on track, why are you encouraging the Curmudgeon, huh? I mean he showed me the slate tablet and the chalk he used as a boy in school, even has some of the old candles and theoil lamp he read by and even has his old inkwell and stick pen. 

In line with that, I only hope that I can maintain a perspective on my life as the Curmudgeon does: his is a rich history which you can see on his face and in his voice, which we can't hear on this medium.

So, hay, if the old man wants to ramble, maybe we should give him a pass.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Hey D'man: I thought you wanted this thread to get back on track, why are you encouraging the Curmudgeon, huh? I mean he showed me the slate tablet and the chalk he used as a boy in school, even has some of the old candles and theoil lamp he read by and even has his old inkwell and stick pen.
> 
> In line with that, I only hope that I can maintain a perspective on my life as the Curmudgeon does: his is a rich history which you can see on his face and in his voice, which we can't hear on this medium.
> 
> So, hay, if the old man wants to ramble, maybe we should give him a pass.


When people tell stories, memories, etc. I think we are on track as I explained above.

For example, who of the expats was in the military and was involved with nuclear missiles? That's quite a responsibility. Without following this forum for a period of time we would know little about people but much about Mexico. I think both are necessary because then we can understand where the information is coming from.

It's like the proverbial mailman or gas station attendant giving you advice about house sales, etc. Maybe??? I think I would get another opinion. The same goes for this forum. Knowing the background of an individual gives additional weight to his opinions or arguments. IMHO.  Go for it Group 3!.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

*back to the future*

Any time that you can get opinions of different people it is a plus. Any time that you can hear positives that other people have had or done that is a plus. Any time you can hear the negatives and problems that other people have had, that is a plus. 

Hey, in 3 lines we have 3 pluses. That's a plus also. In other words, sharing information, thoughts and experiences with others is the easiest way of learning. Not only learning by doing but by the actions or in-actions of others. What a great way to spend a few moments. Learning from others.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Detailman said:


> Did Noah ever invite you to see the inside of his ark?




Nope, he took off without me. I didn't have a partner at the time so I couldn't go.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

pappabee said:


> Nope, he took off without me. I didn't have a partner at the time so I couldn't go.


Priceless!


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

after reading 7 pages of this thread, it's hard to think of a compliment that hasn't already been paid.
however, i would be remiss if i did not express my deep gratitude to all three levels.
being a level 1, gathering data and planning, i owe the other level 1s for asking questions i did not think of.
the contributions by the 2s and 3s are far too numerous to detail.
hell, i couldn't even narrow it down to the 10 'best/favorite' new friends who have posted here.
i don't like playing favorites, so no names, but like most of us,
i really appreciate those who agree with me. 

in all honesty, this forum has taught me that without the help from this forum, i wouldn't have a clue.
(i've searched for others. this one is tops, period.)
like someone said (FHBOY?), *when i login and don't see bold, it's like a blow below the belt.*
in a weird kind of way, without this forum, i would probably not try to make the move.
going in blind, i'm sure the red tape and all the rest would make it difficult to continue.
i don't know how to quit, but sometimes i surrender to the moment.

so thanks again y'all, and i do mean everyone. even the people who have been banned have afforded me insight i need.
(it was like finding a 'new-to-me' TV show i really liked, but only lasted 1 season!)
extra thanks to Detailman the OP. it pays to reflect often on our blessings.

and back when i had my first real job, 1968, we had GAS WARS!!


----------

